# Bought two pregnant mice? New here



## Blackthorns (Oct 6, 2016)

I have been keeping rodents for years and years, so when I went down to petco and found a tank full of pregnant mice, I figured "Oh its a mouse, I've got this" as I've had a pregnant rat, and I've kept five or so hamsters over the years, a gerbil, three rats, and the list goes on. I have never ever kept a mouse however.
So now I have two pregnant mice in a little ten gallon and I don't really know what to do. I assume they're pregnant because they look chubby, and when they stretch, the stomach area looks firm. The tank was mixed gender.

We have also noticed something that looks like green runny poo? Which is worrying to us. I don't know which one it is from, as they're together in a tank. If anyone can help us, please do!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The green, runny poo is likely down to incorrect feeding/diet. Have they been having veg/greens/moist food? Mice don't really need any of this and seed/grains are most of what's needed. 
As for pregnancy, mice will take care of themselves pretty well, provided they have substrate, ample bedding (go for lots for nest building), food, water and a bit of peace. Put some extra protein in for added nutrition, like a few cat crunchies per day, as well as usual grains. Hope that is helpful...


----------



## Blackthorns (Oct 6, 2016)

WoodWitch said:


> The green, runny poo is likely down to incorrect feeding/diet. Have they been having veg/greens/moist food? Mice don't really need any of this and seed/grains are most of what's needed.
> As for pregnancy, mice will take care of themselves pretty well, provided they have substrate, ample bedding (go for lots for nest building), food, water and a bit of peace. Put some extra protein in for added nutrition, like a few cat crunchies per day, as well as usual grains. Hope that is helpful...


My mom gave them carrots and lettuce, but it was also in the take home box? 
They've been getting bread ends, peanuts, and little scraps of cheese and meat. I'm planning to pick up lab blocks today.

Should I separate them? They're currently sharing a ten gallon, but I have a critter trail cage as well (and I could use old bins my mom has laying around). Is five weeks a good age to separate the boys? I've hear anything from three weeks up to eight weeks. I'm planning on taking the albino girl home, and keeping her with her daughters-Would the two females reintroduce well? Would they be lonely without each other?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

You may not want to feed cheese, despite the pictures its not actually very good for mice, scrambled eggs and meat are nice to add protein though.

Bucks are split off at 28 days usually, sometimes they'll be weaned more or less at 3 weeks but they really do benefit from the extra week with mum. Anything after that there is a small risk of mum getting pregnant or very rarely sisters getting pregnant, its small but the risk is there.

Splitting up is really up to you to be honest. If you do leave there is a chance one of them will munch one or both litters, or if one mum gives birth first, then munch that litter so their own litter stands a better chance, also if one does give birth a few days before then those babies will be bigger and older so likely out compete the newer litter for food even with two mums. Or they may be absolutely fine and help each other out a lot, since you do not know them then if I were in that position I would probably split them up when they start showing obvious signs.

Does generally reintroduce very well, the only exception being that sometimes if they have babies or are expecting soon then they can attack other females as being a threat. For being lonely, then does shouldn't be on their own unless they are with a litter, separating them a week or so before giving birth is fine, then they are with the babies, but after babies are weaned then they can get stressed out and depressed on their own, an easy way to solve this is to leave a daughter with them, or reintroduce to the other doe and her daughters after weaning.


----------

